# 1DX IQ



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I'm gonig through some shots from tonight's Ashland U. vs. Wooster soccer match, and this is pretty cool. I'm finding when I import my RAW files, I investigate to see what post processing needs done and then do it, before I crop. Gone through about 10 photos now and decided I didn't really need to do anything to them. First camera I've ever had where I didn't NEED to do any post processing at all. All I'm doing is cropping and saving to TIF. Really amazing stuff. I was shooting with a 300 f/2.8L I IS lens too.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Update: My 5D3 shots I did the white uniforms were slightly overdone and I had to cool them down a bit in post. The 1DX got it right. It was also a nightmare match, with Ashland with white uniforms and Wooster with black uniforms. So I didn't shoot to the right, I shot 0 EV. The 1DX got the whites correct anyways.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

so 1dx win 5dm3 fail with colors? hard to believe anything look right with stadium lighting. Nice to know that $7g's does some things better.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bosman said:


> so 1dx win 5dm3 fail with colors? hard to believe anything look right with stadium lighting. Nice to know that $7g's does some things better.



Nope nope nope. Not to when the lights came on yet  I'm assuming that won't be quite as easy


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is werid Bosman. I'm noticing when the 1DX is in auto ISO, and it goes to 12,800 or even higher, it blows the highlights. It doesn't do that up until that point though. In fact, up to that point, it's just the opposite, as it looks like it's slightly underexposing. Interesting.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's one under the lights, no color adjustment. Obviously we'll apply some NR and then resize in PS, I just wanted to get it on here as fast as possible.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll post one more. This is a 100% crop from across the field, at ISO 5000. The 'grainy-ness" isn't noise likely, it's probably b/c I'm running out of resolution. In this case, the 5D 3 has performed better.


----------



## pwp (Aug 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Well I'm gonig through some shots from tonight's Ashland U. vs. Wooster soccer match, and this is pretty cool. I was shooting with a 300 f/2.8L I IS lens .



This is good! How was AF consistency compared to previously used 1-Series bodies eg 1D4 & 1D3?

-PW


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

pwp said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm gonig through some shots from tonight's Ashland U. vs. Wooster soccer match, and this is pretty cool. I was shooting with a 300 f/2.8L I IS lens .
> ...



I took 260 photos exactly and didn't miss one due to AF. They were all sharp. That's quite a substantial improvement over my 1D Mark IV, which at night I had say, about a 70-75% hit rate. I'll still take it with me for extra reach, but I can't see getting any better than the 1DX for sports.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 26, 2012)

My findings exactly!

I have set my camera to overexpose (moved 0 ev) 5/8 stops and it nails the metering sooo good, I hardly ever pull down highlights or adjust any thing. I apply a colorprofile nr, and sharpen a tad. Nothing else needed. Never experienced a camera nailing exposure this way under any circumstances I have tried.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

All I did in post for the above photos after I posted them here, was apply NR, sharpen, brighten a tad, and resize if need be. Above ISO 10000 the 1DX will slightly blow out the highlights, but keep in mind, nothing so bad that you can't just adjust the highlight and whites sliders; the detail comes back instantly. Overall I was very happy with the noise performance and metering. Soccer is difficult when one team has white jerseys and the other team has black. All I could really do was set auto ISO, f/2.8, and as fast of a shutter as I could to keep proper exposure, sometimes even with the 1DX dipping to 1/500. I've found football actually to be a lot more of a controlled shooting environment. I'll report back on that this Thursday, the 30th, as there is one at 7pm. I believe this field has 6 lights, and not 4 like the soccer field has (much darker).

Btw, I chose not to crop the goalie kicker so much for my final photo, as there just wasn't enough resolution for such a steep crop. After re-cropping, I applied 65 NR, brightened a tad, saturated a tad, then sharpened, and it was done. Took all of 90 seconds.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, I found one I haven't used yet, at ISO 25,600. This was at f/3.5, 1/1000s, ISO 25,600, with the 300 f/2.8L I IS lens. Obviously I could have gone f/2.8 and a slower shutter, but why not test it out?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 26, 2012)

65 nr? In Lightroom?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Viggo said:


> 65 nr? In Lightroom?



ACR


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

I have read a review on a well know site and they had images of both the 1dx and 5dm3 at the same settings. The 1dx consistently had -1/3 stop or so. This didn't hurt to help the 1dx appear to render better at high iso's too. As we know it is supposed to but its a little trick from Canon prob.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I have read a review on a well know site and they had images of both the 1dx and 5dm3 at the same settings. The 1dx consistently had -1/3 stop or so. This didn't hurt to help the 1dx appear to render better at high iso's too. As we know it is supposed to but its a little trick from Canon prob.



Agree 100%. I can emperically verify that Bosman, auto ISO for 1DX gives 5000 and 5D Mark III gives 6400.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I have read a review on a well know site and they had images of both the 1dx and 5dm3 at the same settings. The 1dx consistently had -1/3 stop or so. This didn't hurt to help the 1dx appear to render better at high iso's too. As we know it is supposed to but its a little trick from Canon prob.
> ...


Kinda funny they didn't get them to be exact, its going to suck for those who shoot manually with both bodies only to find they look very diff. I guess no matter the settings it will always render under the 5dm3 killing any consistency between the cameras. As a wedding guy that is an easy fix i guess but you always have ot consider it then.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 27, 2012)

In my signature file or web icon, I made up a flickr account with all of my photos that I shot at the first 2 soccer games so far. Feel free to PM me with any criticisms for improvement. You gotta remember though, like Mark, most of these are in a paper or really small photo on the AU website. The photography website is coming very soon, but still only about 10-15 photos per game will go there. The point is, I have a free place now, sort of, to post all of the 1DX, 1D4, and 5D3 sports photos and I'm willing to share all of them with you. I'd like to post-process a lot more, but turnaround time is fast, but, I can spend extra time because parents and fans often want electronic copies of the photos, so in that case I could spend more time post-processing. 

Ashland's main site is simply ashland.edu, then go to the athletics link. Thanks everyone. Looking forward to any discussion/conversations.


----------

